# Release schedule/rumours



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

went to london at the weekend and got together with a manager friend of mine and he spoke about a few things that gw has in store this/next year. you may already know all this stuff, i dont really keep up with the rumour mill, but i thought i'd share. 

Obviously space wolves, with new plastic Termies, wolfguard, and grey hunters/bloodclaws. The only special character getting re-done is najal, who is now in termie armour the rest of the metals is concerntrating on the new characters like Canis, Lucas etc... he had a draft copy of the codex, and they are all kinds of sick, i expect runepriests to be a big feature in the spacewolves armies in the near future especially as you can take 4 hq's in a regular game of 40k. just for a laugh we worked out a 2000pt terminator armour with 4 special characters in. only 25 models.

next up is skaven which will be with us in november. four platic kits which is awesome. New clanrats, new stormvermin [20 model box], screaming bell[which comes with alternate parts to make a huge plague censer type thing] and the doomwheel. All the special characters seem to have new awesome models.

December christmas releases so the new Megapaint set, limited run figure cases etc...

jan/feb Tyranids, again lots of plastics with the release, including the trygon which again is a multipart kit which comes with bits to make alternates, like a huge zoanthrope type head, which may be to make a malenthrope, or just some sort of upgrade. Hormies and termies will be in seperate boxes, and new gargoyle models. I forget what the other new models were now, but apparently warriors are a big improvement in the codex. The studio guys didn't like the fact that they are called "warriors" which would imply they are the fighters of the army, and yet very few people take them in their forces. he said they would probably be troops, but had'nt seen an draft yet.

september next year WARHAMMER 8th edition. he was pretty excited about this and said they gw planned to give fantasy 2 years of loving.

FORGEWORLD: are going into fantasy, i think its rick priestly that has joined them and he is massively into fantasy. the first thing they are doing is chaos dwarf.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Some interesting news there, I don't like this Tyrand thing being so soon, I have Nids but want to get a Wolves army, so it may be an expensive 6months for me


----------



## baggy42 (Jul 17, 2009)

sweet!
did he mention warhammer quest? I missed the boat on that one last time and am hoping that it will be re-released also!


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

yes he mentioned quest. but not in a firm sense.

we were talking about space hulk and that in a similar sense to when the baneblade came out it was experimental at the time of release and they didn't know how well that would work. all the money made from the baneblade was kept to one side and re-invested in the next superheavy project, which is when we then saw the stompa and shadowsword releases based on that sucess.

spacehulk again was an experimental release in quite a number of ways and they wanted to be sold out by the end of september. It seems that it was been sucessful with uk mail order overselling there allocation and about a quarter of stores already sold out.

with gw set to give fantasy 2 years of hobby love if 8th edition is released in a years time, then around a year later would be a good time to bring out a fantasy based one off limited release. this also works with the way gws release work. for example as they had 5th ed this time last year, if there is no "big" release to compete with that then it looks like the company is not doing as well compared to last year as share holders just look at numbers and will think they made x amount less than last year, that must mean there doing badly.

so very speculative as maybe we'd see mordhiem or something completely new but he knows they are definately working on quest and the timing would then seem to work for what gws releases need to work like. so september 2011


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Space Hulk an experiment? Given that it seems to have been a succesful one, could this mean more boradgame-style games in the future?


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

It seems silly that they stopped doing that type of game, (board games), as they are more accessable to people who don't know the hobby and you can sell them in other shops such as Toys R Us, Argos etc.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

not sure why we think space hulk is an experiment, its been kicking around in the same format for 20 years and its always been a very loved game, experiment =no, dead cert success= yes


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm dubious about 8th Ed WFB coming out at the same time as the Necron Codex. Necrons are surely a big enough launch alone that they won't sully it with an entire edition to compete...How long has 7th been out?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> I'm dubious about 8th Ed WFB coming out at the same time as the Necron Codex. Necrons are surely a big enough launch alone that they won't sully it with an entire edition to compete...How long has 7th been out?


3 years almost to the day


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Surely the 7th has only been out 3 years this autumn, seems really soon to release a whole new rulebook when the current one is doing so well.

Edit, dammit Bitz, ur ninjaing me!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Only 3 years, huh? Well, mark me up another notch on the incredulometer then. You have increased my dubiosity by a factor of 1.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

still no love for the chaos deamons plastics which are still delayed 
also
space wolves look good
may start up an army , well that is if my deamons can stop controlling me enough to let me 


chaoz


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

:O:O:O Ok, im in a sticky situation now :S Chaos dwarfs, 8th ed (tho i dought tht so soon :/) and a trygon.. Thing is im skint for all next year and probly year after due to africa and glastonbury.. And after that im gunna be a STUDENT D: LoL. Well see i supose, and great post


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

it seems doubtful that they are releaseing another fantsay rulebook so soon, if it is true and gw continue churning out rulebooks every three years then stuff them

edd


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I was hoping for news of Necron or Dark Eldar (i dont play DE but new models to look at woudl be nice)


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Meh*



edd_thereaper said:


> it seems doubtful that they are releaseing another fantsay rulebook so soon, if it is true and gw continue churning out rulebooks every three years then stuff them
> 
> edd


I supose I see what your saying :/ Theres just isnt enough time to keep up if they do do that, especialy with their prices getting steeper :/ (please dont turn this thread into a pricing lecture/debate..)


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

THTH, did he say anything about the Necron codex?


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

They're doing everything but the DE codex. 
Another release of fantasy, only out for 4 years? OK then.
Redoing the long overdue, really old DE codex/models? Nah, I think we'll choose to do up marines again before that happens, IF it ever happens.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Shadow Hawk said:


> They're doing everything but the DE codex.
> Another release of fantasy, only out for 4 years? OK then.
> Redoing the long overdue, really old DE codex/models? Nah, I think we'll choose to do up marines again before that happens, IF it ever happens.


As I keep saying, 2011.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

world ends at 2012, so thats perfect :so_happy:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Too_hot_to_handle said:


> Obviously space wolves, with new plastic Termies, wolfguard, and grey hunters/bloodclaws. The only special character getting re-done is najal, who is now in termie armour the rest of the metals is concerntrating on the new characters like Canis, Lucas etc... he had a draft copy of the codex, and they are all kinds of sick, i expect runepriests to be a big feature in the spacewolves armies in the near future especially as you can take 4 hq's in a regular game of 40k...
> 
> next up is skaven which will be with us in november. four platic kits which is awesome. New clanrats, new stormvermin [20 model box], screaming bell[which comes with alternate parts to make a huge plague censer type thing] and the doomwheel. All the special characters seem to have new awesome models.
> 
> ...


Only Njal remade? :cray: Ragnar is inscreaming need of a remake, he is as old as Njal:scare:

Them ratarsed ones will be very interesting. The current Skaven Armylist, when it was released, totally changed the fantasy metagame. Wonder if this one will have the same effect on the game:dunno:

The Tyranid rumours sounds very nice too. Splitting the gaunts is something they should have done a long time ago, as is plastic gargoyles. Improved Warriors sounds neat, gonna be interesting to see if they manage to balance it out to make them troops, like that for each brood of gaunts you can take one unit warriors as troops or something?

8th has been a loose rumour a long time. Although theyve always improved the game from each edition Id honestly rather see more armybooks getting out instead. If they manage to combine that, then fine:biggrin:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Plastic stormvermin would certainly get me dusting off my skaven, it's a shame we havent got plastic Jezzials yet (I know it will never happen, but I can have dreams).

I think I have a nice Skaven army minus the stormverming lying around in a box - I had better get painting up.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

Well there getting to the point where they have "Nearly" re-done all the books this edition. it must be 4 years ago, so five by the time it comes out that 7th came out. I think its always hard to imagine exactly what they will do with a new edition. a new edition is very likely to see more army books re-done in order to support them.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Too_hot_to_handle said:


> Well there getting to the point where they have "Nearly" re-done all the books this edition. it must be 4 years ago, so five by the time it comes out that 7th came out. I think its always hard to imagine exactly what they will do with a new edition. a new edition is very likely to see more army books re-done in order to support them.


no its exactly 3 years(to the day), and GW are more interested in removing metal from the range than a new edition of the rules


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Thats what we need. Removing metal means cheaper, and it gives us all a chance to keep up


----------



## major soma (Jun 5, 2008)

Some interesting things there I am especially interested in the Tyranids


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

really what is wrong with 7th addition? you can see the transition WHFB took from the start to the present additon to make it a faster equal game system thats really fun to play. i dont really see any more they can do that wouldnt lead to over working the system. mabey bringing back siege rules but i still use 6th addition rules to impalment that, all though we mostly egnore the .5 to 1.0 ratio, its more even at a .75 to 1.0, other than that what needs to change?


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

New Nids! 
joy!... oh please have plastic gargoyls so that I can actually afford to get something new in my army 

oh... and crap on the SW stuffs, I always hated fighting them before, now they will just be sick...again/still...


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

well a new edition would likely mean more plastics as the release would obviously be supported by a new boxed game. Like AoBr did for the orcs it would likely introduce some new plastics for an army, that would then shortly get a new army book, and then....more plastics. Would be a good way of supporting a range that has lots of metals as its simply not economical for the to bring out too many plastics with a new release, as there is only so much people will buy in one go. However spreading these out means people are more likely to spend say £50 on a new boxed game with models for there army, or the start of a new army then another £50+ when the army book with new stuff comes out


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

You have indeed got a point there T_h_t_h, but I guess we're just going to stay sceptical until we hear it from multiple sources. It doesn't seem a logical time to release 8th Edition yet.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Quest would be fucking immense. I'm so looking forward to that coming out.


----------



## YearOfTheTroll (Aug 16, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Quest would be fucking immense. I'm so looking forward to that coming out.


Amen to that. :good: I'm hoping that it won't be a stand alone game and that it will get a little support with expansion sets. (but I doubt it!!)


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

necrons would be my main concern at this stage, i would also like to see these elusive plastic daemons


----------

